# The Origin of Paul's Religion -- J.G. Machen



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2007)

_The Origin of Paul's Religion_ by J.G. Machen is available online here.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 16, 2007)

Great book!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Great book!


----------

